
Chromoscope - the Milky Way at many wavelengths - michael_nielsen
http://www.chromoscope.net/#
======
nicara
Anyone have any idea what those 'scars' are that are only visible in x-ray
wavelengths? I'd try and find out myself, but I'm not qualified enough to even
know where to start looking or what to look for. :/

~~~
vickrum
From the video on their blog, about the x-ray stripes: "The black lines you
can see across the image are where the satellite that took these data did not
collect any information." <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE7-6fQ9_48>
<http://blog.chromoscope.net/>

~~~
whimsy
No obligatory humor referencing H.P. Lovecraft's mythos?

We're probably better off without, come to think of it. Good find; thanks for
sharing.

------
rflrob
I have a reasonably fast connection, but the experience here is _greatly_
improved by downloading all the datasets:
<http://blog.chromoscope.net/download/>

------
elblanco
Awesome....

------
joe_the_user
It's beautiful and awe-inspiring.

But... if it is just an overlay of five static images, it makes me feel a
little like I've been tricked.

------
dmvaldman
Wish this site used some silverlight sexiness for fast continuous zooming

~~~
rbanffy
Yet, I am glad I can use the site without downloading any plugins.

